# Czech police k9 tests



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Enjoyed watching the dogs' reactions...some going right for the bite, others initially startled...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDW7S2BKX_I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2U8_kMZB0Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hzorbbescM


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice

I likie that leg biters they know how to handlle.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Marcel Winter said:


> Very nice
> 
> I likie that leg biters they know how to handlle.


Yes....i was gonna say that.....I think its harder for the leg biters to miss the bite,,


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

That was good, I watched the first one. We need more tests like that!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

these were wonderful! i really enjoyed how determined to thrash the detergent jugs w/ gravel made the dogs--extra fiesty!


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

The handler protection surprise scenario in the first video showed me some dogs that i woudnt even feed. First few tucked ass and ran. I just got back the Czech republic and slovakia back in April, and i saw a lot of dogs like that. We tested over 100 and came back with only 11. Would have bought twice that many if they had pasted our tests.


----------



## Mark Herzog (Aug 22, 2013)

David Baker said:


> The handler protection surprise scenario in the first video showed me some dogs that i woudnt even feed. First few tucked ass and ran. I just got back the Czech republic and slovakia back in April, and i saw a lot of dogs like that. We tested over 100 and came back with only 11. Would have bought twice that many if they had pasted our tests.


The first five dogs to be exact... Literally cowered, rolled and ran.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Yeah I liked the surprise attack the best. I wonder how many podium sport dogs would pass that test in the various dog sports.

I noticed in the later half of the first video the helper moved his arms around making it difficult for a bicep bite...but he seemed to keep his legs fairly stable. No kicking away or pushing with his legs really. Not sure that was the fairest test in the world... looked like it gave leg biters an advantage.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Found this too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VAWh9F4oCg&feature=share


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> Yeah I liked the surprise attack the best. I wonder how many podium sport dogs would pass that test in the various dog sports.
> 
> I noticed in the later half of the first video the helper moved his arms around making it difficult for a bicep bite...but he seemed to keep his legs fairly stable. No kicking away or pushing with his legs really. Not sure that was the fairest test in the world... looked like it gave leg biters an advantage.


Ben, the surprised attack is what we do with the beginning level PDC of PSA, look here, https://vimeo.com/76991554 fast forward to 4:30 for that.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Khoi Pham said:


> Ben, the surprised attack is what we do with the beginning level PDC of PSA, look here, https://vimeo.com/76991554 fast forward to 4:30 for that.


There is a different between a real 1st surprised attack, than an attack what
is trained  before., would be more interesting with a hidden suit or sleeve.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Khoi Pham said:


> Ben, the surprised attack is what we do with the beginning level PDC of PSA, look here, https://vimeo.com/76991554 fast forward to 4:30 for that.


Nice!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Marcel Winter said:


> There is a different between a real 1st surprised attack, than an attack what
> is trained  before., would be more interesting with a hidden suit or sleeve.


I think a hidden suit is what needed for these dogs, they are biting the stomach and legs and everything so hidden sleeve would be asking for it. LOL


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Khoi Pham said:


> I think a hidden suit is what needed for these dogs, they are biting the stomach and legs and everything so hidden sleeve would be asking for it. LOL



so true .... :mrgreen:


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://old.stream.cz/profil/seznam.cz/JardaDlabac?video_id=357609


http://old.stream.cz/profil/seznam.cz/JardaDlabac?video_id=355521

Two opposite reactions.....Looks like a legit test of courage. Really love the czechs and their testing.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Enjoyed watching the dogs' reactions...some going right for the bite, others initially startled...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDW7S2BKX_I
> 
> ...


 This are not police tests but a Mamorial competition of Czech police officer who already died.......the dogs already work


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Marcel Winter said:


> This are not police tests but a Mamorial competition of Czech police officer who already died.......the dogs already work


 
Ohh my bad...I saw the dogs were given scores and assumed it was a sort of test #-o


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Ben Thompson said:


> Yeah I liked the surprise attack the best. I wonder how many podium sport dogs would pass that test in the various dog sports.
> 
> I noticed in the later half of the first video the helper moved his arms around making it difficult for a bicep bite...but he seemed to keep his legs fairly stable. No kicking away or pushing with his legs really. Not sure that was the fairest test in the world... looked like it gave leg biters an advantage.


If you want a biting dog to bite your arm, wave it around.....

Only watched first vid so far.
I think it was pretty gash tbh. I certainly wouldn't go jogging or run for a bus near those dogs myself.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Some of the dogs saw the guy coming right away. It begs the question would they have reacted the same way had they not seen him coming.


----------

